# ford 2000 engine fan noise



## demarco583 (Dec 18, 2014)

hi, my name is john. first time using a forum. here goes. I have a ford 2000 gas tractor. the engine fan is loose and sometimes hits the shroud. is there a way to fix this without removing everything in front of the fan? and what should I expect to replace or repair?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum demarco! Are you loosing coolant at all, or is the coolant pump making any noise? Is the shroud all snug and tight? If you grab and move around the loose fan, at what point is the slop?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy John,

Tractor Beam is right on with his thinking and questions. Most likely, the water pump bearings have failed, and since you do not mention any coolant leakage, the pump seal remains effective. I had this happen once, but the fan didn't contact the shroud. Instead the pump impeller started contacting the pump housing, making a constant "growling" sound. 

My manual says to remove the radiator grille, radiator shell, etc. to remove the pump. That's the right way to do the job.

I've changed the water pump on my tractor twice on my old Ford 3600, without removing the radiator. Your tractor configuration may not allow you to do the same, but you might consider this approach:

Remove the top bracket of the generator and fold it out and downward out of the way. If it still interferes with access, remove the generator (write down where the wires go, so you don't screw up putting it back together). 

Remove the fan assembly and lower it down carefully down out of the way. Take care to NOT touch the radiator fins as they are extremely delicate and bend easily. 

Remove the pump. You will be working in tight quarters, and you may develop a few new cuss words as you go. But if I can do it, you can do it. The only question is if your tractor's configuration is similar to mine. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Same here. If the fan moves any way other than normal rotating in a circle, The water pump bearings are gone. If you are able to remove the fan and water pump without removing the radiator, do yourself a "REALLY BIG" favor and place a sheet of heavy duty cardboard against the radiator. If you slip with a wrench, The cardboard will save your hands and fingers from being sliced with the cooling fins but "MOST IMPORTANTLY", It will save your radiator from the fan blades...


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

As others have suggested, it may be the bearings in your water pump.
If you've ever seen the results of a fan letting loose and eating it's way into the radiator you will Not hesitate to check/fix it.
Otherwise, a lot of times the fan is bent and this will cause it to chatter. Usually if you release tension on the belt and spin the fan you can bend a blade back into position.
Sometimes the shroud is out of place. Make sure all 3 screws are in place on both sides of the radiator.
Sometimes if I have a real stubborn one that wont quit chattering I will scribe a line about 1/16" in from the end of each blade and take a grinder to them.


----------



## Larry15555 (Jun 25, 2016)

*NBew Holland 2120 4 Wheel*

Hi all,

I'm new to this, so here goes. I have a 1998 New Holland 2120 that I use for hobby farming. We do some hay and use it around the horse pastures.

Doing hay the other day I noticed the front wheels are not pulling going up a hill. I don't know a lot about troubleshooting the cause.

Any leads or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Larry


----------

